# Durham FM Launches



## Rocket Romano (Dec 5, 2005)

Durham FM has launched on 102.8

The countys first radio station it will be in direct competition with regionwide Emap owned Metro Radio, Century and Galaxy

Had a listen this morning. Some excellent new music played. Not too commercial

Worth a listen


----------



## chio (Dec 5, 2005)

It's part of The Local Radio Company, a group of some 30 local stations all with the same music policy and networked evening programming. They swallowed my local station a few years ago.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Dec 5, 2005)

I had no idea!

Its the company behind Sun FM as well (the Netto/Lidl or local North East radio)

Ah well...its still not Emap and doesn't pay Jo Whiley


----------



## chio (Dec 6, 2005)

Don't get me wrong, I quite like the music on my local TLRC station. They've really tried to keep it local in daytimes too, with outside broadcasts from local events and presenters who know the area broadcasting local news stories. But I don't like the national rubbish they broadcast in the evenings or the way I can just hear what's essentially a copy of my local station if I go up to the NE, down to the south coast or wherever. 

Galaxy's utter drivel, but the Emap stations seem to be regaining their own local identities these days too.


----------

